# gun club



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody knew anything about the grand forks gun club out on highway 2. I was looking at the web site and got kind of interested. Just wondering how often they meet to shoot, how many people are in it, if its older or younger people or what? Any other info would be helpful too. Thanks a lot!

Shooter


----------

